# In Need of New Workouts!



## mvare02 (Jan 10, 2019)

New here, and below averagely experienced in the gym

18 y/o
6'1
167-170
goal - 195

My buddy who convinced me to start lifting gave me these routines/workouts to go through, but I've learned that doing the same workouts week in and week out start to A) get boring and B) produce less gains. I was hoping that some more experienced lifters could critique this workouts and maybe provide some of their own that i should cycle through. 
Here are the workout (no specific order) *Everything is 4x10 unless otherwise stated.*
*Chest/Triceps
*Flat bench 
Incline bench 
Decline bench 
Cable flys 
Tricep dips (until failure)
*
Back/Biceps
*Triangle gripped rows
Wide gripped rows
T-bar rows
Lat pull down wide gripped
Triangle gripped lat pull downs
Bent over rows
Pull ups (until fail)

*Legs
*Squats
RDLs
Leg extensions
Hamstring curls
Sumo deadlifts & squats

*
Shoulders
*Military press
Shoulder shrugs
Front raises
Lateral raises
Face pulls
Seated shoulder press (burnout sets- start at a certain weight and do as many reps as possible, drop weight each set until failure)

Thanks in advance. Criticism is welcome, just trying to make gains!
-Mikey


----------



## Jin (Jan 10, 2019)

You don’t need to change anything. You gained 20lbs in 6 months, right? Stick with what you did then. 

You need to eat. Newbie gains come with almost any program. Focus on diet.


----------



## mvare02 (Jan 10, 2019)

It should be mentioned that I was 6'1, 145-150 and I ran track. So yes, I was extremely lean for my height, but anytime I tried to eat or lift, the track workouts would immediately destroy any gains I tried to make. So the initial 20 lbs I put on was really just a natural weight for me that I could never reach due to constant cardio (highschool track). On top of that, I've been blessed/cursed with the fastest metabolism anyone has ever seen. I eat something and I'll lose weight. Ridiculous.


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 10, 2019)

I've been doing pretty much the exact same routine I  the gym for half a decade.  I make the progress I want to make every time.  Jin is right.  The answer lies mainly in your kitchen.  There are also a lot of changes you can make with the same routine.  Sets, reps, drop sets, supersets, order of doing things, amount of weight you use, etc.. ..


----------



## mvare02 (Jan 10, 2019)

BRICKS said:


> I've been doing pretty much the exact same routine I  the gym for half a decade.  I make the progress I want to make every time.  Jin is right.  The answer lies mainly in your kitchen.  There are also a lot of changes you can make with the same routine.  Sets, reps, drop sets, supersets, order of doing things, amount of weight you use, etc.. ..



I'm familiar with supersets, but could you give me some info on drop sets?


----------



## Seeker (Jan 10, 2019)

The best thing of being a beginner with lifting weights is that it's gonna be one of the few times in your weight training life  where you will lose fat, gain muscle and get stronger all at the same time.  Well as you're now finding out 6 months into your training progress is starting to either slow down or stall altogether. What's happening here is your body has adapted to the stimulus over the last six months. Your motor skills have also improved during that time. IMO what I suggest you do now is focus on increasing your efficiency and progressive overload on your main lifts. Putting it in a nutshell, adding more weight to your squat, deadlift, and bench press will jumpstart your gains again. Bottom line....Eat big, lift big, get big. I'm sure you've heard that saying before. Build your program around those main lifts with the emphasis on getting stronger!


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 10, 2019)

mvare02 said:


> I'm familiar with supersets, but could you give me some info on drop sets?



Drop sets are where you do a set, take some weight off, continue the set, take some more weight off, continue the set.  You can do it with barbells, dumbells, or machines


----------



## mvare02 (Jan 10, 2019)

Seeker said:


> The best thing of being a beginner with lifting weights is that it's gonna be one of the few times in your weight training life  where you will lose fat, gain muscle and get stronger all at the same time.  Well as you're now finding out 6 months into your training progress is starting to either slow down or stall altogether. What's happening here is your body has adapted to the stimulus over the last six months. Your motor skills have also improved during that time. IMO what I suggest you do now is focus on increasing your efficiency and progressive overload on your main lifts. Putting it in a nutshell, adding more weight to your squat, deadlift, and bench press will jumpstart your gains again. Bottom line....Eat big, lift big, get big. I'm sure you've heard that saying before. Build your program around those main lifts with the emphasis on getting stronger!


Should I be going for high weight/low reps or high reps/low weight for those specific workouts? Since I was in track all four years of highschool my squat/deadlift has always been pretty solid, bench not so much.


----------



## mvare02 (Jan 10, 2019)

BRICKS said:


> Drop sets are where you do a set, take some weight off, continue the set, take some more weight off, continue the set.  You can do it with barbells, dumbells, or machines



Okay, thank you very much brotha! Appreciate the information and help!


----------



## Seeker (Jan 10, 2019)

Seeker said:


> The best thing of being a beginner with lifting weights is that it's gonna be one of the few times in your weight training life  where you will lose fat, gain muscle and get stronger all at the same time.  Well as you're now finding out 6 months into your training progress is starting to either slow down or stall altogether. What's happening here is your body has adapted to the stimulus over the last six months. Your motor skills have also improved during that time. IMO what I suggest you do now is focus on increasing your efficiency and progressive overload on your main lifts. Putting it in a nutshell, adding more weight to your squat, deadlift, and bench press will jumpstart your gains again. Bottom line....Eat big, lift big, get big. I'm sure you've heard that saying before. Build your program around those main lifts with the emphasis on getting stronger!



if you read the bio's on just about all of your favorite lifters you'll see that they all spent a fair amount of time in their beginning years on getting stronger and lifting big.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 10, 2019)

mvare02 said:


> Should I be going for high weight/low reps or high reps/low weight for those specific workouts? Since I was in track all four years of highschool my squat/deadlift has always been pretty solid, bench not so much.



I would train those 3 main lifts like a powerlifter does.  Heavy sets of 1-5 reps. Find your maxes on each lift and do sets within the 70-80% range.  You can do a few lifts in the 85% range but not to many.


----------



## mvare02 (Jan 10, 2019)

Seeker said:


> I would train those 3 main lifts like a powerlifter does.  Heavy sets of 1-5 reps. Find your maxes on each lift and do sets within the 70-80% range.  You can do a few lifts in the 85% range but not to many.



Thank you very much for the advice! Appreciate it!


----------



## snake (Jan 10, 2019)

Seeker said:


> I would train those 3 main lifts like a powerlifter does.  Heavy sets of 1-5 reps. Find your maxes on each lift and do sets within the 70-80% range.  You can do a few lifts in the 85% range but not to many.



I am with Seek here. I personally feel that workout would not end well for me, just too much. You would be surprised what I built and could lift with only 4 sets of squats for my legs. No L.E., L.C., Leg presses, hack squats or any of that. Just 4 sets of squats that will leave you limping for 2-3 days.


----------

